# Breast pain



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Has anyone ever experienced pain in one breast only? The pain is not severe, but enough to know it's there..







My nipple is very tender, too, but it's just in the left breast!I have been doing a few exercises with 3 lb weights, but wouldn't the other one be sore, too?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Rowe,A few years back I injured my right breast and that's the one that really hurts a lot of the time.Of course closer to my period they both hurt.Jeanne


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, Jeanne for your reply.To my knowledge, I haven't hurt myself. This is just weird to me. I hope it goes away soon!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it keeps up I would get it checked out, just because asymetrial issues are more worrisome than things that happen on both sides.. You may have bumped one side and not the other (or the side that was weaker is hurting more from the exercise even if you do both sides the same), or have different levels of cysts on one side (or where they are compared to pain nerves). But if it goes on longer than an acute injury usually heals I'd get it checked.I've sometimes hurt something and not felt it at the time, so then I don't remember what I did when the pain starts. Once upon a time pulled something between my ribs only on one side. I have no idea what I did, but that takes a long time to heal so there are lots of things that could cause this.K.


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

I had one sided pain there about two years ago. Worried myself sick about it for about a week but then said that's it I'm going to a doctor. Turns out I had costochondritis which is an inflammation of the muscles between the ribs. Much relief for me! So I would definitely say if it's bad enough to worry you see a doctor ASAP. The good news though is that pain is usually not a symptom of anything sinister. But still, see a doctor or your local breast check clinic.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the info!I thought things were getting better until I woke this morning at 3:00 A.M. and couldn't go back to sleep. It's a continuing dull ache. My husband is insisting I go to the doctor, but I don't have insurance since resigning from my job in November. Phooey!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Chances are it's nothing to worry about, but have it checked out anyway. Breast pain is not unusual and if there's no swelling I don't think there's a need to worry but check it out anyway. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Rowe,Maybe there's a clinic nearby that you could go to?If it's any consolation, my one sister was diagnosed with breast cancer, *but* it was in the breast that never hurt her, the other one ached constantly like yours, and that was the one that was fine.Jeanne(did you get my response to your PM?)


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, Jeanne! I am beginning to think I might have a gland infected. The ache isn't as strong although I still have tenderness.Yes, I received your message and again I really appreciate you sending the answer again. I've not had time to try, but I think I can today.Loads of love!!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

A few years ago one of my breasts got red and swollen around the nipple, and was v.sore- my mum insisted it was an inflamed milk duct (she'd had the same thing once).It went away on its own but it hurt so much I had to hold my T-shirt away from it as I couldn't bear the material touching my skin.I guess it's the human version of mastitis.


----------

